# Layered multi-image photo's - Lets see 'em!



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Not sure if a thread like this has been done before, and I wasn't sure how to describe pics like this, but I've seen a few on these boards at one time or another, so post em if ya got em. Here's my best one.

Swansea Drop copy by Ice Cream Jay, on Flickr


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

this is gonna be a great thread


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*It's not dirt*

but we had fun making this one.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

How do you make those?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

This might be a little stale, but it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Dankie (Feb 2, 2010)

Lawson Raider said:


> How do you make those?


Here is how you do it in Photoshop:
http://www.adobepress.com/articles/article.asp?p=1250483


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

lidarman said:


> This might be a little stale, but it's one of my favorites.


Dude, that's super cool! Where is this? I feel like I've seen that exact photo before (could have been from you if you've posted it before, haha)


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes. Posted before. It's in Moab near Courthouse Rock.

The key to this collage is the skill of the rider. Not photoshop or my photos.


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

Always loved this shot. Unique stitch perspective.


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

This one is a little boring, but it was the most convenient one to find (sitting on my desktop).


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Pic courtesy of MK.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Laggan Wolftrax in Scotland:


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

old shot(s) from Blackrock, Oregon. I miss riding there!


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Great photos. Nice to see that for a change.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Berkeley Mike said:


> but we had fun making this one.


No dirt, but is my fav here. That looks like a great ride.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Drevil said:


> Laggan Wolftrax in Scotland:


Awesome shot:thumbsup: Loving the rigid SS


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

these are great keep em coming.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Drevil said:


> Laggan Wolftrax in Scotland:


hopefully all 9 of those guys got a group buy discount when they walked in to the store and got identical clothing/shoes/packs/bikes.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## Wildcard (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow these are some really awesome shots. That collage photo from Moab is great, I like how the pics are pieced together like a puzzle. :thumbsup: Makes me wanna go home and see what I can put together.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

This is an old Specialized desktop wallpaper I found a looooong time ago:


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

My super hardcore 2 year-old:


----------



## less_than_aaron (Jan 5, 2010)

GuruAtma said:


> My super hardcore 2 year-old:


Haha! Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

an oldie:


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

contribution from phoenix, arizona:


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

one more (i like doing multiples!)


----------



## cpecsek (Mar 10, 2008)

CO trail


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

cpecsek said:


> CO trail
> View attachment 519490


Awesome.


----------



## HHahn (Jan 3, 2008)

This is my first time doing anything like this. An afternoon during a snowstorm gave me the opportunity to play with the computer. Shot is from Burlingame, State Park in Charlestown, RI.


----------



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nickle said:


>


Oh SHI*, what happened to your front tire?!:eekster:

Oh whew, there it is! At least it came back for the landing.:thumbsup:


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

cpecsek said:


> CO trail


Mosh pit.

Morgan


----------



## skunkty14 (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## Minimalist (Apr 14, 2006)

I love them...


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

These are great.

Glad to see you posted that Moab collage up, Lidarman. If you didn't, I would've.


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Mine is a video.


----------



## Dankie (Feb 2, 2010)

dagenhay said:


> Mine is a video.


Very good!

The shot from CO was incredible what was that shot with? Super fast image capture!


----------



## FoldsInHalf (Apr 22, 2007)

*Many minis*

Bootleg Canyon, NV:










Sport Loop, McDowell Competitive Tracks, AZ:


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

These are great! How do you take the pictures?


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

Mai said:


> These are great! How do you take the pictures?


Never mind that, I wanna know where they're getting all the identical riders with matching bikes!


----------



## trexnfx (Jan 25, 2004)

Taken with Canon EOS Rebel XSi set to continuous shooting mode (w/ tripod). My bud Chad put the dozen or so images together for the posted pic.

Blog write up is here:

http://www.trexnfx.com/trexnfx/Blog/Entries/2009/9/11_Entry_1.html

T-Rex


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry, I've only got pics of me like that on the Small bike.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

lelebebbel said:


> old shot(s) from Blackrock, Oregon. I miss riding there!


Do you have a larger file of this? If so, I would love to make this into a poster for my man cave :thumbsup:

[email protected]


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Mai said:


> These are great! How do you take the pictures?


Yeah how do you take the pictures?
G


----------



## HHahn (Jan 3, 2008)

You need to have a camera that is capable of taking contiuous frame shots. it either needs to be programmed to take them or you need a friend to help. In either case the camera must be held perfectly still, or be on some kind of mount. I had a frind hold the camera in the "V" of a tree after I set it up. It is very important to study your background prior to taking the shot, and understand what your final outcome will be. Of course, you can always just retry til you get what you like. A wide angle lens helps and more light is better. then is just a matter of photoshopping all the images together. I did mine with no overlap of the images bacuse I am just learning this. hope that helps you understand it a little better


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

This was taken at the ledges area in Arcadia Forest in Rhode Island

2009-03-15 Arcadia Montage copy2 by Ice Cream Jay, on Flickr


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## bigwaved (Jul 26, 2004)

*My first layered image....*

And having Vanderham as the subject didn't hurt.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

HHahn said:


> You need to have a camera that is capable of taking contiuous frame shots. it either needs to be programmed to take them or you need a friend to help. In either case the camera must be held perfectly still, or be on some kind of mount...


If you do all this, it makes it easier to Photoshop the individual pics together. In the case of mine above, I stood still and snapped away (not using continuous mode) with an ol' Canon SD400 then at home, I cropped the biker (riderx) with a decent amount of feathering.

Other freehand ones using no mount and no continuous shooting:
Many Kathys, Triplets 1, Triplets 2

Here are some I did using a small tripod and continuous shooting:
Quad Riding, Quad Gitane


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

great photos, there are some sections of a local trail that have some excellent sight lines...I may have to try my hand at this sometime soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I have a few, shot in the White Mtns of NH:


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

radair... you guys having any kinda NEMBA related fest up that way this year? Those trails look yummy!

RT
CT NEMBA Regional Trail Rep.


----------



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

A little late to the game, but here's my son on a climb during the Raccoon Mountain SERC race this previous summer:


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

dagenhay said:


> Mine is a video.


ha ha that's awesome with the dog at the end :lol:


----------



## CardsHockey (Jul 1, 2009)

radair said:


> I have a few, shot in the White Mtns of NH:


Where are these trails at? Where is some good info. on mtn bike trails in NH, particularly the White Mtns?

My girlfriend's family is in Methuen, MA so I went hiking in the White Mtns last year and would like to make a few more trips out there over the coming years.


----------



## Howeler (Sep 23, 2005)

a simple one in an urban canyon of San Diego.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

how's this? (it does have _some_ bike content  )


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

thefriar said:


> radair... you guys having any kinda NEMBA related fest up that way this year? Those trails look yummy!
> 
> RT
> CT NEMBA Regional Trail Rep.


Yes, our 10th annual MTB weekend is scheduled for the weekend of 7/31 & 8/1, with a self-guided mountain bike adventure series ride on August 1.



CardsHockey said:


> Where are these trails at? Where is some good info. on mtn bike trails in NH, particularly the White Mtns?


I am in the North Conway area but there is tons of great riding all over NH. If you're coming from MA you should also look into Bear Brook State Park in Allenstown and Fort Rock in Exeter.


----------



## nohills (Apr 13, 2008)

Best so far ^^^^^^^


----------



## ToddN (Feb 2, 2007)

My contribution


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

highdelll said:


> how's this? (it does have _some_ bike content  )


I would think that one of those five guys could mow the damn lawn.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

fastale said:


> I would think that one of those five guys could mow the damn lawn.


maybe the one just playin video games, or the one just sittin back enjoying the day?
-Clearly, the guy workin on the bike is too busy


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

fastale said:


> I would think that one of those five guys could mow the damn lawn.


It did get mowed...eventually! 
here's a time-lapse...
(turn your speakers down a bit, I was new w/ iMovie and my audio/bass is a bit hot)


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

highdelll said:


> It did get mowed...eventually!
> here's a time-lapse...
> (turn your speakers down a bit, I was new w/ iMovie and my audio/bass is a bit hot)


cool!


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

This is cool thread :thumbsup:









Renee from Canada, showing the line through a section of the Portal Trail. Moab.









Cody Wildeman (?) Durango Local...









Ben (aka: rollswithpogies) rides the line over the arch on Poison Spider. Moab.









Ben leading the way in to Portal Trail. Moab.









Ben descending Jackson's trail. Moab.









Andy boosting somewhere near...


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cheap camera shot but it works!


----------



## pjlama (Sep 10, 2008)

Great thread, keep um' coming.


----------



## Hermosa (Aug 21, 2007)

*my all time favorite...*

...Red Bull Rampage area (old).


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

took my camera and tripod along for my ride this afternoon and took a few photos. don't have photoshop anymore but I did figure out how to do it in paint with crop and paste..


----------



## southernfriedg8r (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool thread. Reminded me of some sequence pics I snapped a couple of years ago. So I dug 'em up and put something together to share.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

JSumner13 said:


> Awesome shot:thumbsup: Loving the rigid SS


Loving the rigid fixed-gear:cornut:


----------



## bandit350 (Apr 9, 2005)

*tips?*

wanted to see if anyone can shed some light here. i have a canon sd800is camera and use an apple w/ iphoto. i know iphoto doesn't offer the option but was told i can layer images using either photostich or imagebrowser. for some reason i can't find out how to do this. any tips w/out buying photoshop? i downloaded gimp but have not yet messed w/ it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

torrents!!...
but if you're not into that, then check out PTgui... really nice


----------



## sprunghunt (May 14, 2006)

jhazard said:


> Ben (aka: rollswithpogies) rides the line over the arch on Poison Spider. Moab.
> ...


This image is awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sprunghunt said:


> This image is awesome.:thumbsup:


:yesnod:
- my desktop


----------



## tphitterlude92 (Oct 8, 2009)

surely there are more than this? i will try to make some when i get my bike...these are amazing


----------



## blizzard_mk (Feb 19, 2006)

I really like these pics. One step between a single still image and a video clip.

Here is one:


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

My last post to this thread was a video in 2010, but since the thread was brought up again, here is my multi-layered stills.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*bumpity bump..*


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

from the Shafer campground on the White Rim Trail


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

here are a couple to start with


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

a few more 



















I love this one a 360


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Circusjunk said:


> a few more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you using to process these? 
They all look cool, :thumbsup:
but I thought I could helps with tips or even _application_ help/upgrade 
PM me if that's the case


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

Sweet 'Nam pics Splat!


----------



## 1000hp (Aug 4, 2012)

Great shots. I need to grow some bigger balls on the trail!


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

These are all self portraits. I use a Nikon D90 with the Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8. Got the Gorillapod SLR zoom for the three-foot. It's tough cause I don't have a remote. I put it on 20 s. delay, 9 shots @ 2fps, and run to my bike up the hill. 

MTBR seems to reduce the image quality for uploaded images, and the original lighting wasn't too great either. I didn't stop down on the first one at all, which is why it's not all in focus.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

bump, anyone got anything new?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

icecreamjay said:


> bump, anyone got anything new?


I don't like most 'bumps', but this is a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

The samsung note has an option to take these pics in camera mode. I will always like the hand crafted ones better(reminds me of skate board days) But the camer phone does an allright job of merging them


----------



## GTIFreak (Jan 3, 2014)

A few from a couple years ago:
IMG_8042 by GTIFreak, on Flickr

IMG_7798 by GTIFreak, on Flickr

IMG_6402 by GTIFreak, on Flickr

I need to do some more, those were fun to make. :thumbsup:


----------

